# WorldMark CHEATS deposit week to II



## Snorkey (Jun 14, 2011)

I have asked to deposit a week worth 7000 credits and they deposited 6000 credit week to II.  It seems like they took out 7000 credits but gave me a dog week that is worth only 6000 credits.

Is that legal?  I thought if I ask 1 bedroom red week, that should be worth (eg - 7000 credits) from WorldMark online, that should be deposited, not something that is 6000 credit 1 bedroom red week.


----------



## GregT (Jun 14, 2011)

Snorkey,

What's the dog week that they deposited?  I've had many many dog weeks given to me, but they were always equal to the credits requested.

I have had some big time dogs.  Woof.    

Do we have a Woof emoticon?


----------



## LLW (Jun 15, 2011)

Snorkey said:


> I have asked to deposit a week worth 7000 credits and they deposited 6000 credit week to II.  It seems like they took out 7000 credits but gave me a dog week that is worth only 6000 credits.
> 
> Is that legal?  I thought if I ask 1 bedroom red week, that should be worth (eg - 7000 credits) from WorldMark online, that should be deposited, not something that is 6000 credit 1 bedroom red week.



I don't know what you asked for, and I don't know what you got, but WM deposits are credit-valued as in this thread:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10111

It doesn't matter how many credits the week is on WM's calendar, they just charge the credits as specified in this Exchange Grid. Sometimes the week is worth more, sometimes less, because not all resorts have the same credit table. But the Exchange Grid prescribes the credits charged.

Whether it's a dog or a tiger is not a factor of how many credits - it is a factor of what resort it is. Some lower credit values have higher trade power than higher-credit weeks. What season/size did you ask for, and what season/resort/size did you get? Even if you get a dog, there are often ways to use it wisely.


----------

